# Master TiVo



## MadTxn (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's my ultimate wish. Have one TiVo I designate as the "Master TiVo" (or Big Cheese or Grand Poobah, whatever), and others designated as "Workers". I put all of my Season Passes and Wishlists on the master. It records when it can, and when there is a conflict, it farms the recording out to the other TiVo(s). Each "worker" TiVo can report a status: Idle, or Recording when pinged. This way, you never have to play back and forth with your shows when they conflict. Does that make sense?


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes it makes perfect sense and has been discussed many times over here.

What you should do is make this same suggestion right here: 
http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/

And hopefully some day we can all get our wish.


----------



## ding (Feb 16, 2006)

anyone know of any hack to make this happen?


----------



## john1980 (Jun 17, 2004)

ding said:


> anyone know of any hack to make this happen?


There are a number of conflict resolution hacks. If you are running the latest version of TWP on your units then it also includes a Conflict Resolver. Currently all of the hacks I have seen only work well with a second TiVo, but I might have a third one arriving in a few weeks so I may get around to adding a few smarts to the resolvers so that they can handle a "family" of TiVo's (as well as only display conflicts if they are not currently being recorded on one of the other TiVo's).


----------



## MadTxn (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, I have regular old Series 2 TiVos, and from what I'm seeing, TivoWebPlus isn't easily installed on those.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

This is generally called 'cooperative scheduling' in discussions around here, if you want to see the past discussions.


----------

